# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Borstkast, ribben en middenrif >  Zeurende pijn zijkant rug

## rafaelo

Hallo mensen,

Ik heb een heel raar zeurende pijn in de buurt van me linker oksel. Het voelt best raar, het zit een beetje aan de zijkant en een beetje aan de rug. Heb er overgins last van als ik me arm beweeg, anders niet en me schouders kraken ook regematig.
Zitten daar ook darmen want heb nml PDS? Kan het stres zijn? Of wat anders? 

Hoop dat er iemand reageert,

bedankt

----------

